# TIPS TO AVOID GETTING JACKED!



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Saw this somewhere else, it's useful to all of us. Might as well be here to.  

Please feel free to add more to this list!

• ALWAYS use common sense. Don't 'bump' where you live, esp. if you live in an apartment
• If at all possible, avoid putting any stickers on your car (be it performance or audio) they just scream "steal me! steal me!"
• If you go to car shows/soundoffs, I suggest removing your license plate temporarily. This will at least make it hard for people to remember your car is packing what gear(s)
• Consider getting dark limo tint and car cover. Remember - out of sight, out of mind.
• when you go to a mall or a store, turn down your system at least 2 miles BEFORE you get there. When a thief hears you bumpin down the road, he will follow you till you park and jack your equipment when you leave. Anybody who's desperate for money will do ANYTHING to steal something.
• Please Please Please install an alarm. I know about 30 people who pack thousands of dollars worth of competition-grade Audio Equipments in their SPL vehicles and they don't even have a $100 car alarm How stupid can you be..
• 'modify' your car alarm.. It might be an overkill, but I'll install 10 additional siren around the car - two inside the hood, two underneath beside the cat, two in the trunk, and four in the cabin. Thieves don't have enough time to cut all those wires while they're blaring 130bD.
• I betcha right now I can guess where you all have your alarm brains.. they're under the dash. right? that thing can be disabled in less than 5 seconds! Don't be a fool, move that brain somewhere hidden. Mine has mixed wire colors and false wires all around, Not even a professional installer can unload it.
• modify your Kickpanels to hide the hood release latch under the dash. Mine is covering the whole thing so you will have to reach inside the kicks to pop the hood. One time I took it in for an oil change it took the guy about 10 minutes to figure out where the hood release is This is extremely important so that the thief can't disconnect your +12 source and disable your alarm.
• I can't emphasize enough how extremely important security screws are. These are oddly-shaped head screws that you can get from any hardware store. Nearly ALL thieves carry a flat screwdriver and/or phillips screwdriver all the time. A hex or square head screw will definately slow them down. If your amp is bolted to the amp rack like this, there's NO WAY they can take your equipment.. but make sure your amp rack is bolted as well.
• Ask your insurance provider if they can cover your equipment.
• Be careful on who you show your system to... remember that every person is a possible thief. Even people who post here.
• Don't leave anything "interesting" inside your car (cellphone, jewelry, heck even a quarter) this will only attract passerbys that can possibly lead to theft.
• make sure all your fuses are good and have the right rating. Moreover, make sure your equipments are FUSED. In worst case scenario, after an equipment is stolen, wirings short out literally putting the car on fire.

The next time you roll down the parking lot, remember to keep them bass down cause having a system is like having sex--- you'll never know when you're gonna get jacked


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Car theives are reluctant to mess with your car if you are parked in a high profile area. They are less likely to mess with your car if its parked on a busy street with a lot of pedestrians.


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fasho

Yea never slump your sound system near a place where your car will be parked for more than 30mins

Get an alarm with two way paging

Shave trunk + doors

Bolt subwoofer box to the trunk

Remove your face plate 

Park up against your garage at home

Dont tell or show off your sound system to people you dont know or trust

I have a lock mechanism called the unbreakable autolock X where it goes over my break pad so no one can take off with my shit for extra protection

or just shoot em if you catch em
:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angel:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

bolt your box down to the vehicle get a trunk sencor installed use Tclips to hold your subs in and use allen screws not many thieves will be able to get it out unless they have time and you dont hear it.......


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Drive a piece of crap vehicle with no stereo equipment or any other valuables in it...


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

oh and dont tint when you snap a window wit tint it sticks to the tint quiet wit not tint it makes a sound and all the glass fallin all over


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

TAKE PICTURES AND RIGHTE DOWN SERIAL NUMBERS OF ALL YOUR REAR!............if the jackers get caughte with it and you have all the info and serial numbers to your gear it can be returned .......



I have a bad habbit bumping near my house but (got me jacked for a very nice system witch I still to this day)

but I have since installed a very sinsitive alarm with the flashing lite in a very obvious place (most jackers are scared of flashing lites) and I'd rather get woking up with a false alram than to get a great nightes sleap hop in the ride and be sick when all my money's worth gear and hours worth of install are gone..... (again)


it also doesnt hurt that the last guy to jack me ended up having to call the cops on me when I caughte up to him ( cops confiscated my setup from him but still would return it to me because I had no serial numbers


oh and this last on should be obivious but if your in highe school and rollin a bucket with bad door locks or fucked up windows ....FIX THAT SHIT!!! before you throw your system in when I was 16 I had a 73 cutlass supreme I worked all summer to buy a 4 barrel carb and a used system kenwood deck, 1 pioneer 12 ported , 2 pioneer 8's ported (for back window) and an original puch 75 left it park under the school security camera .........schools recorded broke ....I got jacked.....was so upset I got rid of the car


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Apr 27 2008, 01:33 AM~10512847
> *TAKE PICTURES AND RIGHTE DOWN SERIAL NUMBERS OF ALL YOUR REAR!............if the jackers get caughte with it and you have all the info and serial numbers to your gear it can be returned .......
> I have a bad habbit bumping near my house but (got me jacked for a very nice system witch I still to this day)
> 
> ...


It appears that someone jacked your spelling and grammar skills.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 27 2008, 07:23 PM~10515731
> *It appears that someone jacked your spelling and grammar skills.
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

they are all good tips! but put your shit in the garage if you have one cuz fuckin crack heads are disparate motherfuckers   :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 27 2008, 04:23 PM~10515731
> *It appears that someone jacked your spelling and grammar skills.
> *



it was the good reefer and liquor I was on at the time


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry to break it to you but if someone wants your stuff bad enough, it's nothing you can do to stop them... For the 'just walking by' thieves, okay, you might have luck... but the guys that scope you... tough luck


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reminders and that way I will have a better chance of keepin my ride. You can also keep a dog or an attack monkey inside the car! :biggrin: Google the monkey car alarm on you tube! Its funny..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you know as I got older as in not a teen anymore I have found that those punks that bump their shit in the neighborhoods is retarded, they deserve to have their shit stolen, my .02


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

just keep shit out on the low. i have taken criminal justice classes. like 80% of crimes are crimes of opportunity.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I USED 2 SHORT CHAINS IN MY TRUNK ONE BOLTED TO THE LOWER CATCH AND ONE BOLTED TO THE LID, EACH ABOUT 5 INCHES LONG WITH A ROUND PADLOCK BETWEEN THEM , YOU HAD TO POP THE TRUNK , PULL IT UP THE FEW INCHES THE CHAIN GAVE AND THEN UNDO THE PADLOCK, IT DID NOT FAIL ME EVER, SAVED MY SHIT ON MORE THAN ONE OCCASION.......


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

sounds noisy


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 4 2008, 03:42 PM~10572625
> *sounds noisy
> *


kryptnonite cable or wrap the chain in duct tape


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

now im thinkin twice about choppin the roof off ma truk...


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

turn your screens off or cover them somehow before you park

keep an eye out on any cars that seem to have been behind you, or around you for some time, i have had to do that on more than 1 occasion.

keep your registration out of the car, when the car gets broken into they can grab it and do a follow up on the car a few weeks later, when they know you got your shit replaced.

bastards aren't stupid.....i've dealt with my share thats for sure. face to face though i'll bet there would be a shit streak the size of my foot up their back.


using common sense seems to have improved my ability to keep my equipment.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 4 2008, 01:42 PM~10572625
> *sounds noisy
> *


I PUT IT IN PLASTIC TUBING.....


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

all are very good ideas..i own a small stereo shop and preach about this to all my customers..one customer asked me if i ever got jacked..i said yep..once..but after the bad luck of the fucker who jacked me the word got around....and that was the last time i ever got jacked :biggrin: 









it really sucks to spend you hard earned money to build a stereo system to have some ass stea it...i will shoot i thief in a heart beat....just be cautious like the posts above...and dont get lazy and too comfortable..thats the time they get your shit..


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Screw a few razor blades to the back edges of your box. when the thief goes to lift the box out of your trunk, chances are he will grab them.

You may find a couple fingers in your trunk but fuck it, at least you;ll have your system. 

Plus if the thief is someone you know....GUILTY!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@May 6 2008, 05:27 AM~10586597
> *Screw a few razor blades to the back edges of your box. when the thief goes to lift the box out of your trunk, chances are he will grab them.
> 
> You may find a couple fingers in your trunk but fuck it, at least you;ll have your system.
> ...


Until the time you forget about them....and they are your fingers in the trunk!


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QBKS+May 6 2008, 05:27 AM~10586597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For reall!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@May 6 2008, 05:27 AM~10586597
> *Screw a few razor blades to the back edges of your box. when the thief goes to lift the box out of your trunk, chances are he will grab them.
> 
> You may find a couple fingers in your trunk but fuck it, at least you;ll have your system.
> ...


i like that idea , but i smoke too much to remember .......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@May 4 2008, 04:31 PM~10573057
> *turn your screens off or cover them somehow before you park
> 
> keep an eye out on any cars that seem to have been behind you, or around you for some time, i have had to do that on more than 1 occasion.
> ...


maybe while its sitting in the driveway at your house, unless you plan on walking around the mall with it in your back pocket. at least in indiana its a law to have your registration in your vehicle at all times, it is a violation to not have it on you when the officer asks, for whatever reason.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 6 2008, 10:23 AM~10588605
> *maybe while its sitting in the driveway at your house, unless you plan on walking around the mall with it in your back pocket.  at least in indiana its a law to have your registration in your vehicle at all times, it is a violation to not have it on you when the officer asks, for whatever reason.
> *


HERE THEY ONLY ASK FOR INSURANCE, THE TAG TELLS THEM EVERYTHING THEY NEED TO KNOW......


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 10:45 AM~10588796
> *HERE THEY ONLY ASK FOR INSURANCE, THE TAG TELLS THEM EVERYTHING THEY NEED TO KNOW......
> *


Same here in Minnesota......at least until they look at the aftermarket equipment in your car, assume your a "dealer" and bring the scent hounds....and search the car! :angry:


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

On the night of new years eve, I brought out all my weapons, and opened fire, let the whole neighboor hood hear me, I had a malibu wagon, no tint, pumps and batterys displayed to the public, and I stay in the ghetto, everybody kno that I will shoot if somebody touch my ride, so they havnt tried me yet. That's a somewat good reputation to have if u stay in the hood and your car is parked on the street, but like the other homie said, have a 2 way alarm, have like a small pager on ur waist that lets u kno when your car is bein jacked, and confront him with no remorse, but to kill all of that, park in a garage, and have sum cain corso's, rottwellers, and pitbulls runing around in there, maybe sum small stickers on the windows explaining that u would kill if broken into, just my 6 sence


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 04:02 AM~10558550
> *you know as I got older as in not a teen anymore I have found that those punks that bump their shit in the neighborhoods is retarded, they deserve to have their shit stolen, my .02
> *


hahahaha fuck, are we getting old or what. i think that shits lame too. and here about 5 years ago you coulda caught me doing the same thing. the only time i turn the system up now is for installs. sad thing is from working in steel and lumber mills I have bad hearing.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i just keep my registration and insurance papers in my wallet no need. to keep in ur car.. 2 me thats stupid as fuck cuz if a fool steals the car and get stopped by the cops .. and he has the registration the cop won't mess with him unless u've made a report.... i live in tijuana though as im sure allot of pple know its the ghettos of the ghetto... so there aint much 1 can do down here..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

in florida you need to present license, registration, and insurance and they sit there and verify all the documentation matches up with tag and everything checks out... plus, who WONT report their car stolen? 

and why are we so shook about our vehicles getting stolen? this aint the first year ppl been snatchin ppl's cars and smashin and grabbin... point is, if someone wants what you have bad enough, consider it gone..nothing to stop it.. and whether you have your registration in your wallet or not, your whip is gone.. and dont give me the "but my address and info is on my registration yada yada"... guess what else is tied to that stuff... your plates 

gonna start walkin around with your plates now?


and QBKS... do that if you want to... understand if they take you up in civil court you will lose and pay all fees associated with those injuries.. I know this sounds like bullshit but yes.

Dude broke into a house through a living room sky roof and fell from the top down on some knives and sued and won... did time but he still had cash waiting for him when he got out

just be logical to lessen the possibilities of someone wanting your stuff.. dont want what you dont know about


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 9 2008, 01:08 PM~10617500
> *in florida you need to present license, registration, and insurance and they sit there and verify all the documentation matches up with tag and everything checks out... plus, who WONT report their car stolen?
> 
> and why are we so shook about our vehicles getting stolen? this aint the first year ppl been snatchin ppl's cars and smashin and grabbin... point is, if someone wants what you have bad enough, consider it gone..nothing to stop it.. and whether you have your registration in your wallet or not, your whip is gone.. and dont give me the "but my address and info is on my registration yada yada"... guess what else is tied to that stuff... your plates
> ...


..as for the guy breaking in and then suing and winning about getting injured..thats use to be what happend..but florida law has changed a bit...remeber you could not shoot an intruder enless he was going to harm you..know its shoot to kill no questions asked...really..so if someone broke in my house to steal shit i can shoot to kill and if he lives he cant do shit...but why would he live???i would not be charged..its a new law call stand your ground...nice... :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 9 2008, 08:15 PM~10619870
> *..as for the guy breaking in and then suing and winning about getting injured..thats use to be what happend..but florida law has changed a bit...remeber you could not shoot an intruder enless he was going to harm you..know its shoot to kill no questions asked...really..so if someone broke in my house to steal shit i can shoot to kill and if he lives he cant do shit...but why would he live???i would not be charged..its a new law call stand your ground...nice... :biggrin:
> *


in the great state of indiana, you can do this as well, but you can only shoot once, anymore then that and its considered murder because you had time to think about it, works the same if you put up a "no tresspassing" sign on your front gate, you can fire at them once if they're on your property and have no business being there.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BACK UP BATTER FOR YOUR ALARM


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I should have seen this post a long time ago, I would have secured my ride better, but they jacked my shit, so time to rebuild.. this time do it right!! :biggrin: 

Thanks for the info..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 04:02 AM~10558550
> *you know as I got older as in not a teen anymore I have found that those punks that bump their shit in the neighborhoods is retarded, they deserve to have their shit stolen, my .02
> *


its asshats like you who need thier cars stolen to teach them something. i paid good money for all the shit in and on my ride. i should be able to enjoy it wherever and whenever i please, saying i need to be jacked cause i play it in the neighborhood is stupid. your wheels should be jacked cause you drive on them in the neighborhood, not so logical is it????? :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 12 2008, 01:58 AM~10633065
> *its asshats like you who need thier cars stolen to teach them something. i paid good money for all the shit in and on my ride. i should be able to enjoy it wherever and whenever i please, saying i need to be jacked cause i play it in the neighborhood is stupid. your wheels should be jacked cause you drive on them in the neighborhood, not so logical is it????? :uh:
> *


remember this the next time your trying to sleep for work and a couple of kids drive by your house several times playing loud music and it keeps waking you up.....or do you have a job or good enough reason to get out of bed every morning, apparently not with a response like this.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 11 2008, 02:11 AM~10626947
> *BACK UP BATTER FOR YOUR ALARM
> *


good point...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 12 2008, 03:52 AM~10633250
> *remember this the next time your trying to sleep for work and a couple of kids drive by your house several times playing loud music and it keeps waking you up.....  or do you have a job or good enough reason to get out of bed every morning, apparently not with a response like this.
> *


i never said i go around at 2 am banging glass in the neighborhood, i have a job with fucked up hours so i know how it is to be woke up , but cause i want to sit in my driveway on a sunday aternoon and listen to some music while i cook on the grille doesnt in any way mean i deserve to get my shit took...... btw , i work for the railroad is that good enough to you????? :uh: so fuck off.....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 12 2008, 08:56 PM~10639797
> *i never said i go around at 2 am banging glass in the neighborhood, i have a job with fucked up hours so i know how it is to be woke up , but cause i want to sit in my driveway on a sunday aternoon and listen to some music while i cook on the grille doesnt in any way mean i deserve to get my shit took......  btw , i work for the railroad is that good enough to you????? :uh: so fuck off.....
> *


so i guess my hours aren't as fucked up as yours working in the steel mills and refinaries(heat treatment tech) i sleep all hours of the day and night depending on my schedule, and work 7 days a week 12.5 or more hours a day for weeks to months on end, there isn't any reason good enough for a system to get stolen, but if your gonna advertise and annoy people enough in your neighborhood, its going to happen.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 13 2008, 01:50 AM~10641945
> *so i guess my hours aren't as fucked up as yours working in the steel mills and refinaries(heat treatment tech) i sleep all hours of the day and night depending on my schedule, and work 7 days a week 12.5 or more hours a day for weeks to months on end, there isn't any reason good enough for a system to get stolen, but if your gonna advertise and annoy people enough in your neighborhood, its going to happen.*


i agree with what's in bold.. 

but i hear ya fade... but i mean, this aint a world where people respect other people either so...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

3-pits 1-pug bunch of guns if i see someone looking at my stuff i get uptight and paranoid. alarm's work but get a 8-ball and a pistol and just wait it will eventually happen and then you can clean up shop :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 13 2008, 07:29 PM~10648373
> *3-pits 1-pug bunch of guns if i see someone looking at my stuff i get uptight and paranoid. alarm's work but get a 8-ball and a pistol and just wait it will eventually happen and then you can clean up shop  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10645282
> *i agree with what's in bold..
> 
> but i hear ya fade... but i mean, this aint a world where people respect other people either so...
> *


agreed


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10572511
> *I USED 2 SHORT CHAINS IN MY TRUNK ONE BOLTED TO THE LOWER CATCH AND ONE BOLTED TO THE LID, EACH ABOUT 5 INCHES LONG WITH A ROUND PADLOCK BETWEEN THEM , YOU HAD TO POP THE TRUNK , PULL IT UP THE FEW INCHES THE CHAIN GAVE AND THEN UNDO THE PADLOCK, IT DID NOT FAIL ME EVER, SAVED MY SHIT ON MORE THAN ONE OCCASION.......
> *


Shit thats almost better than an alarm

somethin ill take into consideration in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@May 16 2008, 12:46 AM~10668403
> *Shit thats almost better than an alarm
> 
> somethin ill take into consideration in the future :thumbsup:
> *


works wonders in fact ima do it to my cougar this weekend, ill post up some pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10511183
> *oh and dont tint  when you snap a window wit tint it sticks to the tint  quiet  wit not tint it makes a sound and all the glass fallin all over
> *


that shit happend to me,tint like fuckin' glue,took all my shit out the front door windows,busted both windows  in my durango 5 years ago


----------

